# An Ultrabook Laptop



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, I saw this laptop on Amazon which to me looks too good to be true. Good specs with a really awesome design and looks very portable.
YunSen 8GB RAM Touch Screen Ultrabook 14" LED Laptop Intel Core i7-3517U 3.0ghz 128GB SSD Intel HD4000 Hdmi Aluminum Design Ultra Sleek, Ultra Thin. Windows 8 Pro: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

There is even a 4gb model which is £60 cheaper.

Do you think If I got this I would possibly regret it or find problems real fast? Reviews seem happy but it is coming from very far away and I have not heard of this company before. - Also one thing which is unfortunate is that it will have a USA style keyboard and I live in the UK. however I've been using a USA style keyboard for over two years at the moment for my desktop. 

Also I quickly built up a laptop on PC Specialist
I built a laptop on PC Specialist.

Price for this Laptop:
£584.00 inc VAT and Delivery.
Gyazo - b75c7f15f3e089d65800ced7f43d8e85.png
Gyazo - 02bf2045b535ee0087898ce631c7da1e.png
https://www.pcspecialist.co.uk/notebooks/lafite/

Should I avoid an i7 to save money and get an i5? or even lower instead

If there are any similar laptops that you guys could suggest that would be great, as I'm a university student studying computer science and need a portable laptop to do my work/coding/projects on.

I'd really like your views on the Yunsen laptop. Looks very tempting. Amazing design and great specs! 

Thank you very much for your time! Appreciate it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd recommend that you stay far away from any nonnamed brands, they will only offer junk, IMO.

I recommend you stick with brands like Dell, HP, or Asus.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

the ultrabook ships directly from china...imo, if you have issues, warranty work could be a problem.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I'd recommend that you stay far away from any nonnamed brands, they will only offer junk, IMO.
> 
> I recommend you stick with brands like Dell, HP, or Asus.


So you're saying avoid custom build laptops e.g. from PCSpecialist. Because I've had a custom built desktop from DinoPC and it's been fine for 4 years so far.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

They are a British based retailer so they are not really "unknown". That company above is a direct Chinese export laptop made with little to no specifications and no quality control.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> They are a British based retailer so they are not really "unknown". That company above is a direct Chinese export laptop made with little to no specifications and no quality control.


Ah I get what you mean.

If you have any suggestions for a lightweight ultrabook with decent specs for university to use (and programming/making android apps) please do let me know or anything else reading this.

Thanks for your time guys!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd go for this one, as long as you're not a gamer:

Inspiron 15 5000 Series Laptop Available with Touch Screen | Dell UK


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I'd go for this one, as long as you're not a gamer:
> 
> Inspiron 15 5000 Series Laptop Available with Touch Screen | Dell UK


haha I am a gamer actually  Got a desktop pc for that though! 
Thats quite a nice laptop thanks for the suggestion but still prefer a 13-14inch lightweight one


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as you don't game on the laptop, then go for this:

Inspiron 13 7000 Series 2-in-1 Tablet PC | Dell UK


----------

